
OpenBSD: pledge - tosh
https://man.openbsd.org/pledge
======
enz
Interesting! Does anyone know if it can be used to execute some remote code
from non-trusted authors?

~~~
notaplumber
No, it's a system call, not a wrapper utility. This is for developers, not
users or sysadmins.

